# setting up a business in spain



## jojo789 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello.

My boyfriend and i will be moving to spain in about a year. He is a plumber. We would like to know is it easy to set up his own small business in spain. What do you have to do?
Are there a lot of state contributions and tax per year?

thanks for your advice.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Our resident Spanish moderator is away for a few days, but will no doubt be back to answer your question in more detail.

If you look through some of the old messages here, you'll find some information. Evidently setting up a small business in Spain is similar to what it is here in France. You have to formally register your business, which is a paperwork blizzard. Then, there is a fixed "contribution" for national insurances that you will have to pay each month, whether or not you have income or customers.

But hang on a couple of days and there should be some other folks through here with more information for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo789 (Apr 6, 2008)

thank you bev for your reply. do you know how much the contribution is roughly?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jojo789 said:


> thank you bev for your reply. do you know how much the contribution is roughly?


If you do a search in the archives here under "setting up a business" or "contribution" you may find it. Off the top of my head, I think Stravinsky has given a figure of about 235€ or so a month, but don't quote me on that.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes its around €235 but I've heard people paying slightly more. You have to pay it, even if you turn over zilch, but of course it gives you health cover.

Your tax will be on top of that, and frankly you need to employ a gestor to do it for you as they know the dodges!

Unless you speak the lingo you will therefore need to concentrate on the ex pat market .... and you need to be aware that there is stiff competition and that plumbing is done slightly differently over here, although I'm sure the basic theory is the same


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Bear in mind that if you decide to register a Limited Liability company (which I'd recommend!) you'll need to show funds to cover the liability - I cant remember ALL the details - a gestoria will know as will the local chamber of commerce.

You'll need iirc to declare VAT every 3 months as well as income tax.


----------



## paulthegull (May 22, 2008)

if your near Gibraltar theres loads of building work there


----------

